# Install a graphical user views?



## omgbsd (Mar 8, 2010)

How it is possible to install a graphical user views after the end of installing FreeBSD 0.8?
What instructions or explanation?
Beginner level to the FreeBSD operating system
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

And

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------

